# Books on investing in Australia



## Oli2012 (30 November 2012)

Newbie here. I'm looking for some books to fill up my xmas stocking and would like to learn about investing. 

Can anyone recommend me 1-3 must buy books that would give me a very firm grasp of the share market and how to successfully build my own portfolio? 

thanks!


----------



## WilkensOne (30 November 2012)

Oli2012 said:


> Newbie here. I'm looking for some books to fill up my xmas stocking and would like to learn about investing.
> 
> Can anyone recommend me 1-3 must buy books that would give me a very firm grasp of the share market and how to successfully build my own portfolio?
> 
> thanks!




Hey Oli,

I'm only new to trading and investing but I am currently reading 'Trading Secrets' by Louise Bedford which I am finding really interesting as a novice. It is geared more towards being a trader but gives an intro into what it takes, basic chart reading (candles). Check out the book on amazon or something and see if it interests you.

WilkensOne


----------



## Superboot (3 December 2012)

Hiya,

Try the post that has been recently discussed - https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=25727 

Good luck.
Cheers


----------

